# Ski Lima 2019



## Backyardski

We had a great storm last weekend that allowed us to open the hill for the first time this winter. Countless trips up the tow day and night for the three day weekend. That was followed by 24 hours of 40 degrees and rain. Thankfully we still had a couple inch base remaining that rapidly froze. Friday there were squalls off of Lake Erie that dropped several inches of dry wind packed on top of the crust. It looked too pretty to not make a mess of it, so we hit it for a few hours tonight. (First opportunity since the snow). I might still end up out there again after the kids are in bed. This was our fourth night using the lights, it’s a  game changer. Special thanks to the FVTC future electricians for the help with wire gauge sizing!

Here are a few pics


----------



## Backyardski

and a few more


----------



## PJL

Glad someone is getting real snow.


----------



## Backyardski

Some, but way shy of “normal”.  I hear that it’s all in the Upper Peninsula of Michigan


----------



## Sno-Surfer

I just love this whole operation!


----------



## Backyardski

First snow fall of the 2019-2020 season, hopefully the sign of a snowy winter!


----------



## Backyardski

Earliest start ever, we got 6 or 8” 
I only rolled the tow line and 3 sled runs as this will melt in a few days. I wasn’t going to run the tow but after a dozen trips running the boys up on the snowmobile it was time. More today after school

Picture from this am


----------



## Backyardski

Lena’s first winter


----------



## Sno-Surfer

This is still my favorite back yard ski area!


----------



## redsqwrl

in regards to training adults.

*Ski Lima* has become a teachable moment in apprentice electrician training in the upper midwest.

a simple question " what size wire" has become a great case study to present voltage drop to young trades-people.

they get a kick out of the facility when it shows up on their final exam. the unit on branch circuit and feeder calculations is dry...... asking them what size wire for the various electrical elements gets their attention and makes the associated code much more applicable.


----------



## Backyardski

*Re: Ski Lima 2019-2020*

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=-BLI7tuzHEo


----------



## redsqwrl

perfect!

Absolutely wonderful.


----------



## Track Addict

More lucky kids and awesome parents.  Love it.   

Lot's of asking from my adult friends for a ski tow now.  JD powered.


----------



## Backyardski

You really should build one, endless winter fun. 

I’m not sure how close your service is but if it’s not too far I suggest going electric. Push a button and away you go, one less gasser to wrench on. My Leeson came from the factory in IH red, a green paint job wouldn’t be any trouble for you. 
Come for the frozen bean cat fest and try it out, or any time you are passing through Western NY


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Backyardski said:


> You really should build one, endless winter fun.
> 
> I’m not sure how close your service is but if it’s not too far I suggest going electric. Push a button and away you go, one less gasser to wrench on. My Leeson came from the factory in IH red, a green paint job wouldn’t be any trouble for you.
> Come for the frozen bean cat fest and try it out, or any time you are passing through Western NY



Mr. Addict,

have always wondered why you DID NOT have one, and as I recall, my last time out to your family estate, I asked you, where you were going to put the rope tow, you have so many great places for it, Just DO It.....


----------



## Track Addict

The land is actually my neighbor's farm that he works in the summer.  But I do know where there is a magic carpet sitting idle locally at a closed tubing hill.  The snowcat is already on the farm.


----------



## Backyardski

I thought about getting a price on one of these, it would be cool to eventually  have two tows to serve more of the hill.

http://towprolifts.com/TowPro_Lifts/Welcome.html


----------



## JimVT

portable ski lifts are not uncommon. at the mount hood event two were in the parking lot.


----------



## Track Addict

Just spoke with them.  Cool setup.  That one is the pro model 19K or so.

They are finishing up a backyard single speed model which will be much more affordable.  Should have the details soon!


----------



## Backyardski

Track Addict said:


> Just spoke with them.  Cool setup.  That one is the pro model 19K or so.
> 
> They are finishing up a backyard single speed model which will be much more affordable.  Should have the details soon!



I figured it would be pricey but holy crap. Seems like a lot for a motor, gear box, bull wheel, return pulley, stop gate and a chunk of rope. Small money for a resort I suppose. 
I’ve got about 5k into mine, maybe another 14k if I figured my labor


----------



## Backyardski

A little bit of winter stopped by, will it last until the next storm??


----------



## Backyardski

*Re: Ski Lima February 2020*

And a YouTube of the sledding complete with overly dramatic music 

https://youtu.be/kjrhumHN4LM


----------



## Backyardski

*Re: Ski Lima Valentines 2020*

Not much snow but really great conditions. I groomed Friday and and we’ve been outside most of our hours awake since.  40 tomorrow


----------



## Backyardski

*Re: Ski Lima*

Has anyone seen my security tokens???


----------



## Backyardski

*Re: Ski Lima March 2020*

It’s pretty springy in Lima, time to put the rope up, mowing starts pretty soon


----------



## Backyardski

*2020/21 season:*

We had been skimping by for a while with a thin crispy crust and finally got a better amount of snow about a week ago. There’s a foot +/- forecast for the next couple days. Been running for many hours daily?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

looks like "ski the bean" is the place to be, free hot coco!!!


----------



## DAVENET

How on earth have I missed your bottom 'bull wheel' before this???


----------



## PJL

My backyard is that steep too, but it's only about 100 feet.  And ends with a chain link fence.  

Yes I have yard envy.


----------



## Backyardski

DAVENET said:


> How on earth have I missed your bottom 'bull wheel' before this???


I bought that bike when I was 19, rode the snot out of it for about 5 years. One of my buddies crashed it and broke all of the expensive to replace stuff so I put it off to the side. After I met my wife it came with to our rental house, then first house, then this house. She always questioned why I kept it and wanted it to go but I knew someday we’d find property that had a hill that needed a rope tow and just maybe it would make a good return sheave and tensioner in one. That’s how I remember it at least.
It’s been a pulley longer than it was a functional motorcycle!

I groomed last night and it set up really hard, should be fast today. Pic from cat, one pass with the ginzu on the left, rolled on the right


----------



## Backyardski

Cat pics


----------



## Pontoon Princess

DAVENET said:


> How on earth have I missed your bottom 'bull wheel' before this???



cuz this guy, backyard ski, is so far ahead of the curve, he throws in so much great stuff in his builds, that it takes countless hours to take it all in...


----------



## Backyardski

Pontoon Princess said:


> cuz this guy, backyard ski, is so far ahead of the curve, he throws in so much great stuff in his builds, that it takes countless hours to take it all in...


Well that’s a really nice way of saying it’s cobbled and kabobbled together out of a bunch of random sh;t!


----------



## DAVENET

You need to train the dogs . . . (hopefully this loads)

https://www.instagram.com/reel/CLF1lU8pKMY/?igshid=1rgvz018y4wo0


----------



## Backyardski

DAVENET said:


> You need to train the dogs . . . (hopefully this loads)
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/reel/CLF1lU8pKMY/?igshid=1rgvz018y4wo0


I wish they would do that, too funny.  Id be happy if they learned not to poop on the hill. Brown corduroy is not appealing


A few passes to clean up the tow line



Puppies


----------

